# Petition



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello ladies

I have started an online petition on the Number 10 Downing Street site and thought I would post a link to it here as it may be relevant to you.

I'm hoping to get enough signatures to bring to the PM's attention that there are lots of people going through their own infertility journey and many have faced ignorance and discrimination from those who simply don't know enough about infertility. I am hoping that he will set an agenda to promote awareness of infertility. If you want to see the full petition and consider signing it then you can find it here:-

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FertilityAware/

Hope everyone is well.

Thanks in advance.

Cherriepie  

xxx
/links


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cherriepie - signed for you hunny


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

signed and sealed!x  xx xx x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

